# Tips for out of towner



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

I will be in town next weekend with my family and I want to take my son fishing. Does anyone have a tip on where we might have a good chance at some trout or reds. I plan to bring my Riverhawk boat so I will be floatingbutI am not familiar with the water there. Any tips will be appreciated.


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

spanish! there all over the bay! Look for the birds. 

Use a trace of steel in front of your white deceiver, about 6-8 inches, 18lb test will do


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

can't you use 40# mono or braid instead of steel leader? 

the flats in bid sabine is a good place to float. its down by portofino on the beach. where you going to be staying?


----------



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

We will be staying on the beach. Decided not to drag the boat along due to logistics. We will likely get out early and fish the surf. Any tips there?


----------

